# Piedmont 3-22-09



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

We fished Piedmont Sunday 3-22.To let you all know if you already didn't know that the lake is still 2 FEET LOW.Had a just a little trouble getting the boat on/off at the marina.

TIME:3 PM TO 6:30 PM

WEATHER:52 TO 55.....SUNNY/ LITE WIND

WATER TEMP:51 TO 53

FISH: 5 BASS.........4 KEEPERS -1 - 11 1/2.............

FOR YOU MUSKIE FISHERMEN..........those toothy critters were chasing our spinnerbaits!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

WoodenShips said:


> FOR YOU MUSKIE FISHERMEN..........those toothy critters were chasing our spinnerbaits!


I'll be out there on my next day off. Thanks WS !!!


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

we are hoping to get the docks in soon but cant cause of the water level , i work at the marina


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks i may just have to make a lil trip out there


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Any news about water level and the docks would be greatly appreciated. I'm on dock 7. Been there for 17 yrs. I know when the water gets up your going to have your hands full


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Floating Saloon 
I was at Piedmont lake yesterday and the water is still 2ft low. I have been on dock 7 for
14 years.Your in the middle and I'm at the beginning.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone catching anything? Any reports on some bass?


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I was going out Sat. to check things out but too much rain in the forecast. I still might go and check out my boat if I'm boarded.


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Was out from 7:30 to 2:30 Saturday and caught three eyes trolling floating jigheads and minnows. The bite was real slow. One white bass on a VibE.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

whats the water temp.?


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I was out to Piedmont yesterday. The lake is still a foot and a half low. They are not tring to put the dock in yet. There was only to guys fishing that I seen.


----------

